# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Stress tijd..

## Linda,

*Hee allemaal,

Ik ben 16 jaar en zit midden in een stress tijd..
Ik hoop dat jullie de tijd ervoor willen nemen om mijn verhaal te lezen!

Als eerste ben ik echt NIET HAPPY met m'n lichaam. Ik voel me vreselijk dik, lelijk, en baal er enorm van. Ik weet dat ik niet zo dik ben dat ik niet meer door de deur kan, maar ik voel me echt vreselijk. 
Daardoor ben ik mezelf gaan proberen te veranderen, door af te vallen, en op die manier te hopen dat ik een leuke zomer tegemoed ga. Lekker in bikini op het strand zonder dat ik me super onzeker voel, en dat iedereen me raar aankijkt omdat ik overgewicht heb. 
Dus ben ik manieren gaan bedenken om af te vallen. Ik wist dat mijn moeder niet een speciaal dieet hield, maar heel simpel, 3 maaltijden per dag, geen tussendoortjes maar heel veel water drinken. Dat leek mij wel een mooi 'afval schema', maar voor mijn gevoel duurdat te lang, want de zomer komt al snel, en ik wou veel sneller afvallen. Dus ben ik maar tot de conclusie gekomen om de hele dag alleen maar water te drinken, en alleen s' avonds avondmaal te nemen. Dus gewoon 1 bord en meer niet. Dat ben ik gaan doen, en ik viel in 5 dagen 2 kilo af! Ik was super enthoussiast en ben er mee door gegaan. Totdat ik niet meer kon.. ik was helemaal bekaf, en kon s 'avonds geen stap meer zetten, zo moe was ik elke avond. Ik had natuurlijk helemaal geen energie binnen gekregen door zo te eten. Ik ben toen na een week gestopt en nu voel ik me zo vreselijk klote:s . Ik denk dat ik vanaf morgen maar weer te beginnen want ik kan niet zo met mezelf leven. Echt niet :s. 

En het tweede is dat ik nu al 3 maanden niet ongesteld ben geworden.. Ik heb in de zomervakantie, dus in juli, 1 keer sex gehad. En het erge is dat ik het niet wou, ik was er niet aan toe, maar heb het toch gedaan omdat ik geen nee durfde te zeggen, want ik schaamde me dood.. Niemand weet dit ook want ik durf er niet over te praten.. Maarja, ik heb dus toen sex gehad, en was toen aan de pil. Dus ik was sws niet zwanger, ben daarna ook gewoon ongesteld geworden, dus dat kunnen we wel uitsluiten. Maar ik ben nog steeds niet ongesteld, terwijl ik gestopt ben met de pil. Ik heb nu wel al 2 weken last van buikpijn, ik heb het gevoel dat ik ongesteld ben, alleen ik heb geen bloedverlies. Ik snap er helemaal niks van en durf niet naar de dokter want ik ben bang dat ze een inwendig onderzoek wilt doen.. en daar zit ik echt heel erg tegenop..

En het derde is school..
Ik zit in de derde klas, en doe het nu voor de tweede keer. Omdat ik vorig jaar te veel onvoldoendes had.. ik doe nu wel m'n best, maarniet hard genoeg want ik sta er nu 3, en ga ik dus net op het randje over. Dus ik ben heel erg met school bezig, en ook nog al die andere dingen erbij.. 

En het vierde is dat ik elke avond ruzie heb met m'n vader.. hij doet zo raar tegen me, maar ik doe meestal niks verkeerd!:s Hij reageert overal zo kattig en fel op, dat ik daar alleen maar opstandig van ga doen. En dan hebben we ruzie. en m'n moeder is overspannen door alle stress die ze ook heeft, en m'n broer zit in de schulden en z'n vriendin is nu 10 weken zwanger. Maar hun hebben dus ook heel veel aan hun hoofd, omdat ze nog geen eigen huis hebben, en m'n broer is al 24, bijna 25, en m'n schoonzus 18, bijna 19. Dusja, niet bepaald een lekkere sweer in dit huis en daar wordt mijn stress ook alleen maar erger van.. ik heb 2 dikke blauwe strepen onder m'n ogen, wallen dus. Ik slaap slecht, en kort..:s
Ik weet het allemaal even niet meer :s

Ik denk nu zo over het leven dat ik er wel mee kan stoppen omdat voor mijn gevoel ALLES fout gaat.. en wat hier staat is nog niet eens alles, ik heb 2 x zoveel dingen die allemaal fout gaan.. 

En wat ook heel erg is, dat ik op kleine dingetjes heel fel kan reageren omdat ik voor m'n gevoel nergens meer tegen kan, en ik merk ook aanmezelf dat ik een super kort lontje heb, en dat is niet leuk want ik word veel sneller boos op mensen en leraren. Ik wordt er ook vaak uitgestuurd in de les en m'n ouders worden dan boos en snappen niet dat ik er zo doorheen zit.. 

Ik merk ook dat er alleen maar negatief wordt gepraat over alles, en dan wordt het alleen maar erger :s
Ik weet het allemaal niet meer en kan er ook moeilijk over praten met mijn ouders, en met m'n vrienden. Ik kan heel erg brutaal reageren als ik het ergens niet mee eens ben. Maar daar baal ik echt heel erg van want zo ben ik helemaal niet.. :s
Ik hoop dat iemand mij begrijpt en er misschien een oplossing voor heeft want ik trek het echt niet meer :s

X Linda*

----------


## christel1

Linda, 
Ik zie dat je vandaag je verhaal aangepast hebt. 
Hoe gaat het nu met jou eigenlijk ? 
Het is helemaal niet gezond om op zo'n crash dieet te gaan zoals je vertelde, enkel 's avonds nog eten. Misschien eens bij je HA vragen wat je kan doen om je overtollige kilo's kwijt te geraken, een voedingsdeskundige raadplegen is misschien al een goeie stap. 

's Morgens moet je eigenlijk beginnen met een goed ontbijt zodat je om 10 uur geen dipje krijgt en naar iets zoets gaat grijpen. 's Middags kan je best normaal eten, liefst met een slaatje erbij zodat je sneller een voldaan gevoel krijgt. Om een uur of 4 misschien een stuk fruit (liefst geen peren of bananen, te veel suiker in de peren) en 's avonds een normale maaltijd ook met een goeie portie rauwkost erbij, en net voor je gaat slapen een potje kwark als je dat lust, naar het schijnt werkt je spijsverteringssysteem dan ook 's nachts en ga je niet op waakregime maar verlies je daadwerkelijk gewicht. Dit gaat niet op 1-2-3 maar geleidelijk aan dan heb je ook geen jo jo effect. 

Hopelijk ben je ondertussen al ongesteld geworden en hoef je je daar geen zorgen meer over te maken en ja ongewenst seks hebben is nooit leuk, je bent nog jong en soms weet je nog niet wat je mag zeggen maar een vriend moet rekening houden met jouw gevoelens en niet enkel met zijn lusten, als je er nog niet klaar voor bent/was dan moet hij dat maar begrijpen anders breek je er beter mee. 

School is een andere zaak natuurlijk, je zit met zoveel aan je hoofd dat je je misschien niet goed kan concentreren op je studies, heb je geen studiebegeleider met wie je kan gaan praten, of een goeie vriendin waar je samen mee kan studeren zodat je aangemoedigd wordt door iemand anders en je ook zaken kan uitleggen waar jij het bv moeilijk mee hebt ? 

Je papa, ja die ziet zijn dochter groot worden en hij zal natuurlijk soms ook wel bang zijn dat hij zijn kleine meid gaat verliezen. Iedere ouder komt zo'n moment tegen hoor, de ene kan er beter mee omgaan dan de andere en misschien is je papa bang dat jou hetzelfde zal overkomen als de vriendin van je broer die blijkbaar serieus in nesten zit. 
En daar zal hij dus ook wel mee bezig zijn en wat korter van stof, je moet het maar meemaken, je zoon met schulden en zijn vriendin zwanger, als mama van een 24 jarige zoon met een vriendin van 20 die nog studeert, ik zou ook niet echt weten hoe ik zou reageren, waarschijnlijk wel positiever omdat mijn zoon een job heeft en al flink wat gespaard heeft maar moest hij met schulden zitten dan zou ik het misschien echt niet weten. 

Slaapproblemen, ik zou er over praten met de HA, misschien kan een kleine dosis bv een inslaper voor een bepaalde periode je helpen dat je niet over alles ligt te piekeren en dat je je gedachten ook eens rust kan geven. 

En natuurlijk kan ik begrijpen dat je een kort lontje hebt als je er helemaal doorzit en niet goed slaapt en het allemaal niet zo lekker loopt thuis en op school en je je onzeker voelt over je uiterlijk. Geloof me, ik heb ook een dochter van 23 en die studeert ook nog maar heeft verschrikkelijke faalangst ook al zit ze in haar laatste jaar aan de universiteit en doet het prima, soms moet ik ook op de toppen van mijn tenen lopen om haar niet te storen als ze aan het studeren is en heeft ze ook een kort lontje dan. 

Probeer ook nog de mooie dingens in het leven te zien, genieten van een terrasje, een klein uitstapje, als je vrienden iets zeggen wat je niet aanstaat, reageer niet direct maar denk er eerst eens rustig over na, niet makkelijk maar soms wel nuttig want jij gaat overreageren en zij snappen het helemaal niet meer omdat je normaal zo niet bent. 

Praat misschien met hen over je onzekerheid, je verstandhouding met je ouders dat het helemaal niet goed gaat, misschien weten zij wel raad. Pubers zijn soms veel meer meelevend dan dat je denkt. Dat weet ik uit ondervinding want vorig jaar is mijn tweelingzus overleden en ze had 3 kinderen, 14-15-16 toen en ze hebben echt heel veel steun gehad aan hun vrienden. 
Schrijf misschien elke dag iets op je pc wat je bewaart als dagboek, van hoe je je voelt en wat je zou willen en hoe het zou kunnen zijn en ga het na een paar dagen eens terug lezen, misschien vind je dan wel een oplossing.... 
Hopelijk heb ik je een beetje geholpen, leven is te mooi om op te geven...

----------


## Linda,

*Dankje voor je antwoord, ik ga goed afvallen, en anderen om hulp vragen.
Maar ik ben nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden nee.. Ik draag wel een maandverband in omdat ik al 2 wekenhet gevoel heb dat het gaat komen, maar het duurt wel heel erg lang...
Dus naja, ik wacht het wel even af.
Heel erg bedankt dat je de tijd nam om m'n verhaal te lezen, want ik zat er echt even doorheen..

xx*

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey meid,

Ik heb je verhaal zo es gelezen. Maar ben je de afgelopen tijd heel erg veel afgevallen? Want als je te veel afvalt dan kan je mensturatie ook wegblijven. En idd misschien kun je een voedingsdeskundige om advies vragen. Diëtist is misschien een idee?? 

Tsja school, als het goed is, op elke school moet het aanwezig zijn een leerlingenbegeleider. Misschien kun je daar mee praten? Of met je mentor natuurlijk die kent jou als het goed is ook aardig goed. Ik heb in die tijd heel veel aan mijn mentor en mijn leerlingenbegeleider gehad. Ik hoop voor jou dat jij dat ook hebt! 

En dan je paps nog. Ieder puber meisje heeft ruzie met haar vader denk ik. Ik ken het wel. Ik had ook altijd ruzie met mijn ouders. Met mijn moeder gaat de verhouding al veel beter! Met mijn vader nog steeds niet. Dat wordt het ook niet vrees ik, maar ik snap heel goed wat je mee maakt. 

Voor slaapproblemen misschien kun je iets bij de drogisterij halen iets van homeopatie? Want je bent opzich wel erg jong voor slaappillen. Maar je kunt het natuurlijk altijd proberen bij de huisarts of je het kan krijgen! 

dat je in een negatieve spiraal zit is natuurlijk verschikkelijk, maar echt waar meid probeer der uit te komen. Kweet zelf echt wat het is. Maar zoek iemand op waar je mee kan praten, aan wie je je verhaal kwijt kan etc. 

Sterkte meid!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Linda,
Het is inderdaad zo, dat als je te (streng) lijnt dat de menstruatie helemaal weg kan blijven. Dit is een natuurlijke bescherming van het lichaam. Dit heb ik niet zelf verzonnen, maar is eens verteld door de huisarts. 
Veel sterkte met alles, ik denk dat Christel en Dolfijnjorien alle goede tips gegeven hebben. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------

